# Stromversorgung Printserver ExtendNet MPX Esi-2810



## mc_gulasch (2. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin an den uralt Printserver ExtendNet MPX ESI-2810 gekommen und würde diesen gerne in Betrieb nehmen, allerdings hab ich kein passendes Stromkabel dafür und für den Anschluss an einen universal Stromanschluss fehlen  mir die nötigen Daten wie Spannung etc. 
Hat jemand vielleicht auch dieses Ding und könnte mir entsprechende Daten oder vielleicht sogar ein Datenblatt / Bedienungsanleitung schicken?
Auch  liefert mir nicht die gewünschten Treffer und das Aufschrauben liefert auch nix neues 
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## PC Heini (2. März 2009)

Grüss Dich

Hats bei dem Teil kein Typenschild mit Angaben auf dem Gehäuseboden? Vlt ist das ganze auch als Relief auf dem Gehäuseboden zu finden. Guck halt nochmal. Beim Steckereingang ist um die Buchse rum auch nichts zu finden? Ansonsten könnte Dir noch ein Elektronik versierter helfen. Anhand der verbauten Bauteile nach der Strombuchse lässt sich als noch was herausfinden.
Mehr wüsste ich auch nicht.


----------



## mc_gulasch (4. März 2009)

Danke, aber nichts dergleichen funktioniert. Ich hab dann schließlich die Hotline (glücklicherweise Festnetz) des Schuppens, der die Firma Extendet Systesm übernommen hatte, angerufen und der "Senior"-Mitarbeiter, der sich noch an diese Zeit erinnern konnte gab mir den kompetenten Rat: "Schmeissen sie's weg und holen sie sich bei ebay für 10 € was anderes" .... naja, er lies sich dann doch noch entlocken, dass ich es doch mal mit einer 12 V Spannung versuchen sollte...mehr wusst er aber dann auch nicht. Ich werds mal tun und wenns zischt und raucht, weiß ich, dass ich mir bei ebay für 10 € ja was neues kaufen kann.


----------



## PC Heini (4. März 2009)

Jo, dann wünsch ich viel Glück beim testen mit 12Volt. Hab auch nicht mehr im Netz gefunden als Du.
Wie gesagt, ich würde mir die Bauteile nach der Strombuchse anschauen oder dann anschauen lassen. Aber niemand kann Dir garantieren, Dass keine Bauteile defekt sind.


----------



## Superbaer (10. November 2009)

Hallo 
ich hab das Teil auch und ein original Netzteil dazu.
Folgendes steht auf dem Typenschild:

Output ~24VCT  1,67A
Stecker:
         V    -(Nase)
AC        GND
CT        AC

Part No: 02086-6007

Grüße


----------

